# help needed urgent please?



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

call your vet number and it will give an out of hours number, give them a call and just ask for advice, they will be happy to give you advice and if they say they're happy to leave her until the morning then you will sleep a little tonight. . .if they want to see her now then it will cost more due to being out of hours but it may save you money in the long run as she may not need to have as much done if they see her sooner. . . 

doesn't hurt to call and ask


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The only sensible advice anyone can give you is to pick up the telephone, call your vet and take her to emergency clinic for examination.

Hope she is okay, please ring now, she needs URGENT professional veterinary care. If she were mine I would INSIST she was seen, she is a baby and the soooner treatment begins, the less chance of eye removal.


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

your little one's health is very important and if you had a child with a similar condition you would be straight to A&E so please call and see what they say 

keep us updated too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

she needs to see a vet now, swollen eyes are one of the first signs of myxi is she vaccinated? can you get a picture?


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

How is she doing this morning? Did you get her to the vet?

Just wanted to add, if she does lose the eye it's not the end of the world. Our bunny Clover lost an eye 2 years ago to a nasty infection (we tried everything to save it but no luck) and he is doing fine now. He needs a little extra help with grooming because he is very fluffy anyway and can't see very well to clean himself, but where his eye used to be is just furred over now and doesn't look bad at all.

Hope your little girl is ok x


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

As Becs said has she seen the vet? How is she today?

I have a rabbit who's missing an eye as well so its not the end of the world is she does lose the eye.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Did the vet give more details about what the treatment would involve? How bad the abcess was? What the cause of it was? 

Does your vet specialise in rabbits? If not it might be worth finding one who is, treament may give a better chance.

I would be tempted to give the treatment a go if it was me. Metacam can help with pain. If she doesn't make it through the anaesthetic you still know she wasn't in pain and went peacefully. If she goes through the treatment and starts getting depressed or not coping you know you tried and then its time to let her go. I don't find it easy to give up on a rabbit, I fight with them till they say they've had enough. Only you know your rabbit though and will know if she's already had enough or if she's still got fight in her to try with treatment. 

I don't want to push in any direction, I'd say speak to your vet more and get all the information you can as what the treatment involves before making a desicion. Also take a step back and look at your rabbit from an outsider point of view, does she still have fight left in her? Is she happy apart from the eye problem? Does the vet have an opinion on what she thinks you should do?

My rabbit who has an eye missing was attacked by a fox and her previous owner just wanted rid of her (pts) so the vet kept her and looked after her through the pain and she was giving to a rescue, hense why I now have her. Metacam helped her with the pain and antibiotics cleared up the infection in her eye, she still technically has the eye but it shrivelled up on its own so now her eye socket is empty and just looks red. Now she's perfectly fine and we just keep an eye on the eye (excuse the pun), she may one day need to have it removed but for now theres no problems.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...........


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Where are you located? Someone may be able to give you the address/number of a rabbit savvy vet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

To add. Rabbits don't get penecillin as an intibiotic, penecillin can be deadly to rabbits. Baytril is the favoured antibiotic to use with rabbits and that can be given by mouth so either using a syringe straight in the mouth or given with a bit of food.

As Vamp asked we can help locate a good vet for you if we have a general idea of where you are.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i would defiantly give the treatment a go, your bun still sounds very happy and active, and letting her go would just be giving up

penacillin should however only be used in a rabbit as a very last cause, it can be lethal to them, other antibiotics (baytril, septrin ect) should ALWAYS be tried first.

i would find a rabbit specialist and give it a go, if the worst happens, atleast you can say you tried, would you be able to forgive your self if you didnt try? i know i could never forgive my self if i didnt, i have spent close to £300 on vet bills this week, and have nothing to show for it, but atleast i know i tried, and i would do it all again even knowing the outcome, because i couldnt bare the thought of not trying


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> she needs to see a vet now, swollen eyes are one of the first signs of myxi is she vaccinated? can you get a picture?


It's the eye lids that swell up, not the eye ball.. it affects the eyes and nose, like human flu really..

I had a feeling you were going to say a tumor/abcess Colliewobble, seems very unfair for one so young.. but as the others have said, it's worth trying as then you will know that you have done everything possible for her  it's surely better than wondering what if?


----------



## Furbies (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are not sure what to do you can always seek a second opinion from a different vets.

I know the team at Great Western Exotic Vets, Swindon, are very good with rabbits, infact Elli one of the residents has a real passion for rabbits and is the first ever European College of Zoological Medicine Resident in Small Mammal Medicine, a post is supported by the Rabbit Welfare Fund.

www.gwexotics.com
Your vet can either refer you to them, in which case you can return to your vets after the referral and remain their client for that per, or you can request a second opinion and remain a client of GWEV after for that pet.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

im so sorry to hear about your little bunny, poor little thing. im glad you have taken the option of giving the treatment ago. like others have said, if the worst dose come you will know you have done all that you could. i hope you will keep us updated xx


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope her treatment goes well and I'll look out for updates x


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

ive been through a similar thing with my guinea pig recently (there is a thread about it) due to hay poke.

we were offered treatment and/or removal of the eye. After a weeks treatment it had improved so much he wont need it removing  It looks awful, but would rather that than put him through an op that wasnt necessary. He will need some more treatment again in a week or so, just to make sure there is no infection behind the eye ball, but a much better outcome than we first thought and only cost £70 for the 3 check ups and treatments.

If money is hard, are you not entitled to pdsa help? Or something similar? just a thought as would be such a shame if your bunny ddint get the right treatment (im not saying that you dont want to, but i know how vets fees can add up and eye removal is about £120 here just for the op)

hope it goes well


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

.............


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

yeah, i dont get help either despite being on benefits atm.

Korben is doing really well thanks, he has been left with a shrunken eye and it doesnt look good, hows yours today?


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

..............


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad there is some improvement  
*Fingers Crossed* for your little girl, glad you are trying the treatments.
I am on minimum wage and know how expencive vets bills can get. I dont get any vet treatment help from anyone, you have to be on housing benefit or incapacity I think.

*Heidi*


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

...............


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

so chuffed to hear that!!

i must admit, when i was given option i almost just haad korbens eye removed before trying the other treatments as i didnt hold out much hope. Glad i didnt now.

Hope she is back to normal soon  x


----------

